# Carrying 2 camera bodies.



## mikespirito (Jun 7, 2012)

So I'm a wedding photographer and I use the black rapid double strap to carry my 2 d700's but I look ridiculous. How do you guys carry 2 cameras and not look like a turd?

michaeldavidphotography.com


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 7, 2012)

have one in an easily acessible bag. usually you have plenty of time to swap cameras, even on events.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 7, 2012)

^ this, or you could get a sherpa, I mean an intern, to carry one?


----------



## jrizal (Jun 7, 2012)

You're an official photograher working not a guest trying to look good. Once the event is over just take it off.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 7, 2012)

BTW, why is this on the Nikon forum? It is a general problem, independent of brands


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

mikespirito said:


> So I'm a wedding photographer and I use the black rapid double strap to carry my 2 d700's but I look ridiculous. How do you guys carry 2 cameras and not look like a turd?
> 
> michaeldavidphotography.com



I look like a turd and I know it.  LOL  I use cotton carrier.  It looks silly but it works for me.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 7, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> BTW, why is this on the Nikon forum? It is a general problem, independent of brands


 Na, the pros all use Nikon now.  We can shut the other forums down ! :lmao:


----------



## groan (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw a journalist downtown Ottawa and he walked around with a heavy leather bellt and on the belt were two heavy hooks.
Each camera had a heavy loop attached to the tripod mount. He walked around with 2 cameras strapped to his belt like guns in a holster.

He looked a little odd but i thought it was cool and fast. I can see some issues with it but it looked like he used that method for a very long time. The belt was very worn looking.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2012)

What do you look like if you carry 3 cameras ?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 7, 2012)

A non-pro that really doesn't care what others think about his looks.


----------

